# Trovoada Atalaia, Montijo



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2011 às 17:46)

Aqui vai um novo tópico com a trovoada que se abateu na Atalaia, Montijo dia 30-12-10.



E aqui está o resumo do mês de Dezembro, com bastante trovoada, especialmente nos dias 09, 30 e 31.





Espero que tenha gostado 

A edição, foi feita pelo *TrovoadaPower.*


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2011 às 17:50)

Agora sim, eu só tenho disso no Verão; bela trovoada sim senhor!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

Bons vídeos, Continua assim. Quanto mais material melhor.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 22:57)

*Trovoada Atalaia, Montijo 30/12/10*

Trovoada 2010/2011 Atalaia, para já.


----------



## 1337 (20 Fev 2011 às 02:25)

Excelente Andres
parabens


----------

